# Finished the Bus.



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Finally got there with the Bus just a couple of finishing touches to come.


















































































































It's been a bit of a trial but worth the stress once you get out in it. 8)


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

love the M3 zorst!
nice job L7


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ohhh nice! The interior colour is fantastically OTT!

Love it!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That is sweet. Not 100% sure about the 4 tail pipes, but me 'n' Jack Johnson think it is looking _coool._

8) 8)


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool interior!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice.

So, the crucial question.

How much from start to finish?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Very cool, love it! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You just need to install a TVR V8 and some NOS like the one I saw the other day. Does the standing 1/4 quicker than a Scooby


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Love those old VeeDubs. My parents had two old cars when I was growing up - they were just old cars back then....one was a 1953 (I think) blue split screen beetle, the other was a 1964 MKII Jag. They sold them on in the late 70's for a couple of hundred pounds each..... 

What a great job has been done on your bus - tell us more about the spec. Does that table collapse turning it the area into one large bed? :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Quality, they 'Pimped' one on MTV ages ago same body shape it was one of the best I'd seen 40" flat screen inside  maybe your next mod :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Very nice.

Not sure how long the pipes will last as it looks very low at the back!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

very nice so is it as quick as your tt then


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Cheers for the positive comments not everyones cup o tea 

To answer a few of the Q...

It's a '67 Cali import so zero rust no plates or rot.
It has cost a fair amount to get it to this level, I havn't done a proper total yet but would estimate around 10K + the cost of the Bus itself 

It will get a quicker lump at some point as the 1600cc is painfully slow.

It's as low as we dare go for these roads around here and yes the tail pipes do catch as you come off the old speed humps, but IMO nothing looks better than a weed eater 8)

The table does collapse into the bed area to form a base so that me and Jo can sleep on it with Imo our 3yr old sleeping on the shlf area above the engine.

And it does have a 10.5" monitor with DVD surround sound coming out of a Kenwood head unit with a Mutant 10" sub and a 1600w amp under the seating area.

Did a event over the weekend and had the best laugh in ages it's like glasto but with vans instead 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That bus is 'Sub Zero'!!! 8) :lol:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

very nice

Suprised kmp hasn't posted yet, he was on a bout one of these not so long ago


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Absolutely stunning

DXN - I think Kev's on holiday at the mo - maybe returning today, I think I read on another thread.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

looks 8) .


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> DXN - I think Kev's on holiday at the mo - maybe returning today, I think I read on another thread.


Got back early this morning and am wading through the forum catching up. 

L7, all i can say is you are one LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY bugger, you have done a superb job on her!!!!! Absolutly stunning.....me jealous? YES LOTS!!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > DXN - I think Kev's on holiday at the mo - maybe returning today, I think I read on another thread.
> ...


I like your style Kev, sod unpacking check the forum out :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! That bus is fantastic I love it!  . The lilac interior is gorgeous :-* . All you need is some mongolian cushions, some fluffy throws and you will be well away  8) . Well done..... make mine a cuppa with no sugar, milk and stirred to the left please  :wink: .


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> WAW! That bus is fantastic I love it!  . The lilac interior is gorgeous :-* . All you need is some mongolian cushions, some fluffy throws and you will be well away  8) . Well done..... make mine a cuppa with no sugar, milk and stirred to the left please  :wink: .


I dread to think what would happen if you got your furry mit's on it Abi [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Vanfest this weekend coming then ? 8) 8)

(if I wasn't travelling to 'ring then I'd be there)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It looks stunning with the exception of the zorst.

IMHO it looks far too Max Power at the back & detracts from the otherwise amazing looks & quality of the rebuild/conversion.

As said, that's only my opinion.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

love it , so retro


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Brilliant, absolute class L7 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Fantastic Darren, really superb job on the coachwork, looks brand new mate.

We'll look out for you and Jo in Devon.

J & H


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the + comments fella's, yeah i agree about the zorst but it was a rush decision so it won't be staying.

John you'll have to pop in one day when your in sheepshag next


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice. Saw loads of these today as i was up in Malvern for the weekend and they'd taken over the show ground (and saw a fair few by the side of the motorway too :?)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

L7 said:


> Thanks for all the + comments fella's, yeah i agree about the zorst but it was a rush decision so it won't be staying.
> 
> John you'll have to pop in one day when your in sheepshag next


Thats a deal, PM me your mob then D!


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful!!!!!!! [smiley=sunny.gif] :!:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

That is absoulutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!


----------

